
Show HN: The 'stackoverflow' for startup marketing - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/index.html
======
jkuria
Just thought I'd share this with the community. We have more than a dozen
experts on things like PPC, SEO, SEM, enterprise sales, analytics available to
answer questions on demand.

It was created with the technical founder in mind. Please let me know what you
think.

